# Mold and Harvest time question?



## computer07 (Oct 20, 2008)

All My trichs are cloudy but i see partial mold on most of the old leaves, i want to leave it up to they are 40 - 60 amber but i think the thing will mold over, should i chop it or is there anything i can do?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2008)

*Well if your seeing mold i would chop her. Got any pics?*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 20, 2008)

You could take the old leaves with mould on them off the plant.

You say its mould, is it white and powdery?


----------



## computer07 (Oct 20, 2008)

No its black rings/dots im guesing from moisture and its on the calcyx leaves so its pretty difficult to chop


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 20, 2008)

Its time you harvested and cut out the mould bits, they are only good for iso hash.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with cutting it.  40 - 60 amber trichs is good smoke anyway.


----------

